# 17110 with 11900



## michelleuhl (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a scenario where a physician is doing destruction of wart with cryosurgery and then injecting that same wart with candida antigen.  Would she be able to bill both the 17110 and 11900 and if so, would she use a 58 or 59 because it is a seperate procedure but it is also planned when the pt arrives.  I am thinking she can technically bill both with a 58 but want to be sure my thoughts are correct before I give her this information.  thanks!


----------



## ERINM (Sep 21, 2010)

Can only bill one procedure for the same lesion even if different treatments are done. It's ok to charge the higher procedure code.


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Oct 4, 2010)

You would only bill for destruction of wart (17110).


----------

